# How would you rate this symphony? (Milan Ristić, 7th symphony, 1972)



## ZJovicic (Feb 26, 2017)

Symphony no. 7 by Milan Ristić (1972)

Do you like it? Would you desire to listen to it again? How would you rate it? What style does it belong to? What similar works you know? How does it compare with other symphonies from that time?


----------



## techniquest (Aug 3, 2012)

In answer to your questions:
1. Yes, it was okay
2. Probably not.
3. It was a fairly anonymous work, though very rhythmic in the first section, but with very little specific to hang on to for the listener.
4. It sits alongside other Soviet works of the time in terms of style. I found similarities to some of Shchedrin's music, but there were inevitably echoes reminiscent of Shostakovich, particularly his 4th symphony. 
5. It has similarities in style to other Soviet-era works, as suggested above, whereas of course a lot of western Europe was in the grip of plinky-plonk chamber works as the symphony had very much lost favour. (Just my opinion, of course).


----------



## MarkW (Feb 16, 2015)

26.8 .


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

In answer to your questions, no I didn't really like it and I'd probably not listen to it again. Like Techniquest, I'd agree that its very Soviet sounding and instantly forgettable. Not my bag, im afraid.


----------

